# non skilled trades



## laineyb (May 20, 2008)

hi, does anyone out there know if the dream of moving to canada could ever be a reality for me? I work in retail, so not a skilled occupation, i am single with no children and i am 33 years old. Are there any options available for me to gain a visa and entry into canada as i would like to have the opportunity of a fresh start but i feel defeated when i look into who can apply for visas. I am currently doing a degree in Modern Languages (french and spanish) with the open uni but that will not be complete for another 2/3 years. This is a correspondence course and i can continue it from anywhere in the world if only i had the chance of moving anywhere without so much red tape! please help anyone!


----------

